# Designer 'stubble'.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This fashion, if you can call it that. Seems to have gained momentum recently. From celebs to newscasters we are constantly subjected to scruffy unshaven men. Sorry ladies to be sexist.

What started out advertising mens fragrances and the macho image is now just a lot of unshaven presenters thinking they look 'cool.
Well personally either shave or don't but this present fad just looks like they have forgotten their ablutions today.

Ray.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

raynipper said:


> This fashion, if you can call it that. Seems to have gained momentum recently. *From celebs to newscasters we are constantly subjected to scruffy unshaven men. Sorry ladies to be sexist.*
> 
> What started out advertising mens fragrances and the macho image is now just a lot of unshaven presenters thinking they look 'cool.
> Well personally either shave or don't but this present fad just looks like they have forgotten their ablutions today.
> ...


Quite right ! Where are the scruffy, unshaven women? It's a disgrace that we don't get to see them too!!!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You do in Germany and on some beaches. 

Ray.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

raynipper said:


> You do in Germany and on some beaches.
> 
> Ray.


Yuk:frown2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The mental images being generated by this thread are quite disturbing.......

IMO of course......


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Dave, fabulous line of topless (willing) ladies on the beach and you can tell the German ones from afar (probably).

Ray.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Women, like men, should have the choice of which areas of themselves, if any, to shave, without being an object of disgust. It's a real shame to me that today's young women are expected to remove hair from more and more parts of their bodies to be deemed not only beautiful but normal. This seems to be a way of infantilising women.

The growth of hair is a natural phenomenon and 'rules' about who should shave where are historical and cultural. I would personally only object to 'designer stubble' if I was getting up close and personal.


Chris


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Women, like men, should have the choice of which areas of themselves, if any, to shave, without being an object of disgust. It's a real shame to me that today's young women are expected to remove hair from more and more parts of their bodies to be deemed not only beautiful but normal. This seems to be a way of infantilising women.
> 
> The growth of hair is a natural phenomenon and 'rules' about who should shave where are historical and cultural. I would personally only object to 'designer stubble' if I was getting up close and personal.
> 
> Chris


That put you lot in your place, hang your heads in shame.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Some things attract Chris and some revolt.
I'm not saying stubble is revolting but out of preference I would chose a TV presenter that I felt was more ........ well ..... presentable.!

Yes obviously women as men can grow, shave paint and mutilate their bodies to their hears content. But why don't car manufacturers drape Dawn French or Mirriam Margolyes across their bonnets apart from leaving a great dent.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

So I have what I call a “thin” beard. It’s trimmed regularly with a No.1 clipper cut, and its pure white !! 

Does that count as a beard, or designer stubble? I reckon it’s a beard, and so does Mrs Plodd. 

The only reason I have it (and have had it for the past 36 years) is that I am just too bone idle to shave every day :grin2::grin2:

Andy


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I prefer the Uncle Albert 'look'

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...F714EB1431625649C098F714EB143162564&FORM=VIRE


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> This fashion, if you can call it that. Seems to have gained momentum recently. From celebs to newscasters we are constantly subjected to scruffy unshaven men. Sorry ladies to be sexist.
> 
> Ray.


Yes!! come on ladies, stop using immac etc, and just let it ALL grow, you know you want to


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just Googled "hairy women" then clicked images, very interesting.

How many of you won't do the same now   , and how many will admit to doing the same?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> You do in Germany and on some beaches.
> 
> Ray.


Wonder what it's like on a Brazilian beach ? >

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> *You do in Germany* and on some beaches.
> 
> Ray.


Where?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> Wonder what it's like on a Brazilian beach ? >
> 
> Terry


Smoove


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Where?


St. Trop, Carry leway (?), Almeria, Carboneras, Carrot, etc. Many naturalist beaches the Germans seem to be first and the hairy ones.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> St. Trop, Carry leway (?), Almeria, Carboneras, Carrot, etc. Many naturalist beaches the Germans seem to be first and the hairy ones.
> 
> Ray.


Well I´ll be, I didn't know you were a naturist Ray.


----------



## yarmouth (Nov 1, 2017)

JanHank said:


> Well I´ll be, I didn't know you were a naturist Ray.


He's not, he's just a peeping tom :laugh::laugh:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Well I´ll be, I didn't know you were a naturist Ray.


No, I'm an old letch while I can still appreciate whatever it was I am supposed to see.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Yes!! come on ladies, stop using immac etc, and just let it ALL grow, you know you want to


Was that Liz posting there then?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Women, like men, should have the choice of which areas of themselves, if any, to shave, without being an object of disgust. It's a real shame to me that today's young women are expected to remove hair from more and more parts of their bodies to be deemed not only beautiful but normal. This seems to be a way of infantilising women.
> 
> The growth of hair is a natural phenomenon and 'rules' about who should shave where are historical and cultural. I would personally only object to 'designer stubble' if I was getting up close and personal.
> 
> Chris


 That is very interesting about infantilising women, Chris. Never thought of it like that but you are right. Smooth as a baby's bum and all that. Does anyone know when it all started? When did men first start to shave and women feel they needed to be hairless?
The only time you see it in the animal kingdom is when an animal is very anxious.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

@ Dave. No, Liz never posts, but she lurks sometimes, so watch it.

@ PAtp, like wandering around with your hands in a muff, yes and blokes too, it's a fad, it'll pass, personally I like a bit of fur  , only babies should be without.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm with Mrplodd on this (For a change ) I've had a beard for around 45 years and to trim it was a right pain but with the advent of designer stubble a quick zip around at number 2 and job done. Clean shave? Life's too short.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I basically cannot be arsed with all this shearing and pruning, stopped shaving when I was in my 20s, I've gone back to clean shaven for the odd day or so once or twice, but prefer a good fuzz, at this time of year I let the hair grow, we have it for a reason, but mostly I mow it on No2.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

raynipper said:


> No, I'm an old letch while I can still appreciate whatever it was I am supposed to see.
> 
> Ray.


I'm with you Ray, I also enjoy watching the scenery.

Reminds me of Roy who I was apprentice to many years ago, young woman working for one of the suppliers came into the garage wearing not a lot. Got all sniffy about the guys drooling, Roy's riposte?. "If you don't mean it, you shouldn't wear it"

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Your right Andy, we have to endure being accosted by these tempting visions. It's humiliating when one can't take ones eyes off a well turned heel.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Why would you be interested in a 'heel', now a nice leg or well rounded rear, now ya talkin.

Oh heck I'm a letch, ah well too late to change now innit.

Well turned leg









Well rounded rear









Yeah right, a well filled pair of Levis perhaps


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Love this


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not heard that before, and if I'm lucky


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I believe there was plenty of designer stubble on Motorhomer this morning?? It must have caused a bit of a panic?

At least it gave the Mods something to think about?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

OOh must have a look


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

It's Gone. (twice)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Going to need a clue linky or something Drew


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I did an accidental selfie last year, got a lot more fuzz now, keep the landing strip though.

Parental advice do NOT zoom in.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I did an accidental selfie last year, got a lot more fuzz now, keep the landing strip though.
> 
> Parental advice do NOT zoom in.


Bl**dy Hell, Kev, I've got more than you!

I was near bald after the chemo but it is growing back now 

Peter


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

listerdiesel said:


> Bl**dy Hell, Kev, I've got more than you!
> 
> I was near bald after the chemo but it is growing back now
> 
> Peter


Come on then Peter be a sport, where's your selfie?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I did an accidental selfie last year, got a lot more fuzz now, keep the landing strip though.
> 
> Parental advice do NOT zoom in.


Now we know who we are talking to, gonna save that so next time I wanna tell you orf I can look you in the face.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Bl**dy Hell, Kev, I've got more than you!
> 
> I was near bald after the chemo but it is growing back now
> 
> Peter


See I bare my soul and I get Arsey comments from the hoi polloi, :roll:

Bog off, I saw your hair at Lincoln, I was very good and didn't mention it, and this is what I get. :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Come on then Peter be a sport, where's your selfie?


Ha Ha, you tell him Gerty, I have pictures if he bottles it


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I did an accidental selfie last year, got a lot more fuzz now, keep the landing strip though.
> Parental advice do NOT zoom in.


You don't look like a Kev, Kev.:surprise:
More like a Rufus or Russel.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

747 said:


> I prefer the Uncle Albert 'look'
> 
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...F714EB1431625649C098F714EB143162564&FORM=VIRE


Wot, for armpits.?:wink2:

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think we are all deluding ourselves or at least not being honest.
The ladies know what they have and in general try to make the most of 'it'. Similarly blokes but it's not so blatantly obvious, well not to me.
Young attractive well formed ladies are going to be employed to 'promote' anything from trucks to Tampax. Advertisers can't really be taken to task because they use the 'commodity' that sells. Packaging is everywhere.!
If the carrot gets dangled in front of one long and often enough can either sex be blamed for taking the ;bait'.

OK we should not view the opposite sex as a commodity but they do themselves and capitalise on it. Sex sells. Should we demonize those who use their bodies as bait or even something that gets paid for. It will be difficult to change the habits of millennium cos if we do humanity is doomed.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> You don't look like a Kev, Kev.:surprise:
> More like a Rufus or Russel.
> 
> Ray.


Which, Rufus the truffle hound, or Russel the newspaper.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I think we are all deluding ourselves or at least not being honest.
> The ladies know what they have and in general try to make the most of 'it'. Similarly blokes but it's not so blatantly obvious, well not to me.
> Young attractive well formed ladies are going to be employed to 'promote' anything from trucks to Tampax. Advertisers can't really be taken to task because they use the 'commodity' that sells. Packaging is everywhere.!
> If the carrot gets dangled in front of one long and often enough can either sex be blamed for taking the ;bait'.
> ...


Much more than a millennium Ray, very much more, and do men on their own at home watch some adverts that they would zap through when SWMBO is sat next to them


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm sure we all remember Pamela Anderson bouncing towards us in Baywatch. Kinda classic.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have come to the conclusion most of the men on this forum have reached the age where they can only look at the goods >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I'm sure we all remember Pamela Anderson bouncing towards us in Baywatch. Kinda classic.
> 
> Ray.


Always thought her a bit rough Ray, I preferred the dark haired one.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

True Jan. We know how much trouble you can get into when touching.!!!!!

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Always thought her a bit rough Ray, I preferred the dark haired one.


Wot dark one Kev.?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

In Babewatch :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Phwoar


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I'm sure we all remember Pamela Anderson bouncing towards us in Baywatch. Kinda classic.
> 
> Ray.


More silicon than B&Q's sealant aisle :wink2:

I'm a fan of UN-enhanced

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I shall say nowt.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> More silicon than B&Q's sealant aisle :wink2:
> I'm a fan of UN-enhanced Andy


I will bow to your better knowledge on this Andy. I never got that close to her unlike many UK actress's.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

patp said:


> That is very interesting about infantilising women, Chris. Never thought of it like that but you are right. Smooth as a baby's bum and all that. *Does anyone know when it all started? When did men first start to shave and women feel they needed to be hairless?*
> The only time you see it in the animal kingdom is when an animal is very anxious.


I do! 1984. Well as long as I can remember when I started examining girls close up (Circa 1980) British girls shaved their armpits and waxed their legs but it wasnt common practice in mainland Europe until Nina and 99 Red balloons came along. The boys were confused because on the one hand she was adorable and incredibly sexy but during the video in a vesty top the dreaded underarm tufts were revealed and blokes were outraged everywhere.  This news hit the continent and everything changed! Its True!

I remember in 1981 at the not so innocent age of 15 on a European adventure with my parents in France I managed to get a date with one of the pool attendants on a campsite we were on. Blimey she was stunning, and that accent!!! I was just gobsmacked to discover the under arm hair though.  So I dunno, what made me be so turned off by that at 15? Well I say turned off, I got over it pretty quickly.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Did you see the one with Designer Stubble on Motorhomers this morning Barry?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

1984, don't be daft, I was 40 years old in 1984 and had been shaving under my arms and my legs since at least 1958.
Never got into shaving the other bit though.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not into Topiary then Jan.?

Ray.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I am gunna get some designer stubble.

On my head


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Not into Topiary then Jan.?
> 
> Ray.


Tried it with rose bush once, but I'm no gardner


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Drew said:


> Did you see the one with Designer Stubble on Motorhomers this morning Barry?


No, not yet. Been out most of the day. Will have a look.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Any news Barry?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Drew said:


> Any news Barry?


I Couldnt find it?


----------

